# Billings Boats - Customer service



## ddraigmor

Just a quick note of praise for Billings.

I was having trouble getting some replacement parts for a second hand 'Zwarte Zee' I purchased and, in desperation, e.mailed Billings last night (Sunday). This morning I received an e.mail not only telling me the part numbers but offering to send them on. No mention of cost though I will be only too happy to pay!

Now that is service! In a commercial world gone mad where time is money, the e.mail from Erik Hagman of their Customer Service Team deserves a mention.

Well done Billings!

Jonty


----------



## ddraigmor

Just a quick add on - I received the parts - free of charge.

Jonty


----------



## rknibbs

I built a couple of their kits many, many years ago and received a similar service from them when requesting some replacement parts. It's good to know that over 20 years later they are still putting the customer first. Robert


----------



## Lifeboat1721

I still have the "Zwart Zee" kit and now my eyes won't let me build it.

Ian


----------



## NZ JollyJack

*Billing Boats*

I built my first Billings Boat in '77 and it was the "Zwart Zee" . complet lack of instructions back then (plank on frame).I sold it in north London when i came back to NZ.

I've just gotten back into modelling after 30 years and have just built their "Bluenose II' from Billings. still no comprehensive instructions. Ha Ha, I must be a tiger for punishment as I have all so just built their "White Star".What instructions! (I got it cheep from an auction site. Some other poore buger could not work it out and gave up)!

At presant i'm building the TSMV BUTE from a free plan that was in Model Boats Mag.

Happy modelling all,

And cheers from NZ JollyJack
(Cloud)


----------



## Griffon

I have a Zwart Zee Fittings kit that is missing a prop shaft. My Dad was building the Billings kit but never finished it. For some reason he ditched the hull but kept the fittings. They are in the Billings Box but I'm not sure if it is complete. I was going to put it on E-bay but thought some one here might like it. I would appreciate my postage costs covered and maybe a small donation to my favourite charity. (Macmillan) Drop me a note or PM. I have a paypal account so it could be sorted that way. Then I would pass any gain to Macmillan. I could photo the bits for some one to check.
Paul


----------



## BBellingham

Hello Paul. My name is Brian, (from Canada) and I have a Zwarte Zee, but no fitting kit. Would be very interested in your kit. Send me a private message.
I would be happy to look after the postage.


----------



## rickles23

Hi,
I came across another firm that stands behind its product. I have a Pantone Huey monitor Colour Corrector set up on my computer. It died a few weeks ago so I emailed the Company in USA to buy a replacement. But instead recieved a package from them in a couple of days sent via UPS and all no charge and a note to say they were sorry about the one that failed!
Regards


----------



## rawmodels

hi, can anyone help , i have a old billings kit ms progess 5 boat name felvo plank on frame unmade in box, it also has the fitting kit nr444, i was wondering if any one nos how much it is worth, also a complete fitting kit for a nordskutter ginna billings nr 401, if any one can help this would be great thanks rick from england.


----------



## 6639

the old kits can ( or have done in the past) brought reasonable money on ebay.........but the market has dropped off recently.
In the past similar old and discontinued untouched kits have brought £150 - 200.00p to collecters.............they tend to put them away as an item, and then the things never see light of day again, sadly.

Mind you the old kits had bloody awfull wood for planking which split a great deal and as such were hard to build for a beginner, and after changing to a similar wood to obeche' the kits improved no end.

Give it a try on fleebay............you can always withdraw if it doesn't reach a reasonable price.
neil.


----------

